# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Jarliet 157CM B Cup Medium Boobs Afro Hairstyle TPE Sex Doll Cora

## EllaJoy

Cora is a careerist. She looks fashionable and young. She never fool around when it comes to her job and responsibility. She is a Tpe Sex Doll and She used to push herself and be very disciplg. But life need balance. She need a man to have fun with, to enjoy life with. She need to live a little. Can you show her a good time?

----------

